# i just don't know? (pic heavy)



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

so i have a male his name is Muru, he has shown so much interest but never seen any breeding what so ever!! just grooming?

now i woke up and my two girls ( one is still with muru for company) 
and they had made massive nests? now these girls are not nest builders! they even kept me up last night due to all the noise!









zeezus nest









pippas nest!

now here is belly pics, I'm not too sure on pippa (black and white, but zeezu... hmmm!)

zeezu first 

























now for pippa! 

























any help?


----------



## flyingbina (Aug 15, 2014)

now i know i'm new so just guessing here but i think they either eat too much (there fat) or they could very well be carrying kits (baby mice)

hope it helps


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

how long have they been in with the buck and how old are they?If they are it's very early days.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

since the post she has got bigger so hopefully she is! and about a week she was put with the male 
and the fatter one was put in for near 1 and half weeks on and off x


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

this is her tonight.



















not very clear but you can see she has put on weight!


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

she just slipped out my grip as you can see but i managed to get a photo!!

someone is pregnant!!!


----------



## Cameron (Aug 21, 2014)

Congratulations, post some pictures when the babies arrive!


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

i will don't worry but it will be in the litter part


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pied tans!... :mrgreen:


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

what do you mean pied tans haha


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

She means there colour as both mice in the photos are pied tan mice. Is the dad the same colour?
I quite like pied tan


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The nice bright orange colored spots under the tail combined with the white markings means those meeces are tans, and yes, I know it sounds silly, but that's what it's called.A solid orange belly with a clear border between the top color and the orange belly. Tan is generally referred to as a modifier, and you need to have c^ch and a^t or A^t. The code may sound confusing and indeed I was confused when I started out, but it's really just ABCDE and few others if you want different coat types. Dominant is a capital letter recessive is a small letter, and each pair of genes has one from the doe and one from the buck.

You can see the system in the Genetics section of this forum. It helps you decide what mousie to mate to which other mousie, or it can help you to figure out what kind of babies you would get from any pairing.

I loves me some nice tan bellies.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

oh! i thought tan was when it was completely orange underbelly not just a tiny bit!! 
yeah they are both un related. 
the parents are pied as well, i think their has been some show lines involved but they are 4th,5th gen.
dad of babies is a 4th gen arougti, was told mum was a grey pied.. 
no idea what zeezu is x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Argente is pink eyed agouti; that's what Zeezu is. He's A^t a or A a^t B * C* D* p p. The stars are for the second of each pairs and since you say the parents were agouti, they carried the pink eye gene p and both passed it onto Zeezu. It's not the same as albino, which is dominant (C). It's entirely different, and it dilutes all colors whether they are agouti or nonagouti.

It's as easy as ABC...once you become familiar with it.

Argente varies wildly from pale orange with silver base up through deep burnt orange with very dark blue roots. I like it a lot.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

been told that i could expect blues, self chocolates and I'm thrilled shah i just want her to get her bum in gear and have babies!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ripleysmice said:


> oh! i thought tan was when it was completely orange underbelly not just a tiny bit!!


Yep it is but some markings/colours can cover it up, if your mice were not pied there whole belly would be tan, think if the marking genes (pied, rumpwhite, banded ect) as working like a paint brush. So the pied s genes have taken your tans and painted white markings over them.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

see i love tans, so i might start working on bringing the tans back


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The tan strain has to be conserved, so breeding back would work well.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

ok! will breeding back cause any health problems?


----------



## Cameron (Aug 21, 2014)

Possibly, if there are any recessive genes that can cause a disorder, they may show up. If there are any bad genes, I doubt it will become problematic/visible until after the 3rd generation of inbreeding. If you agree with the practice, you can always cull if any problem(s) appear and you think it is the correct decision.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

inbreeding will bring faward ressive genes as said above, so it can be a good tool to find and breed out any problems hiding in your line. It is also used to lock in good genes and produce constant type. Its a common pratice in mice.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

taken just a few mins ago.
how long do you think she has before babies??


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Two or three days; could be five or six...and she's not telling.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

ummmm so i was right... 
haha! 








i can see 10 if not more!


----------



## Cameron (Aug 21, 2014)

Congratulations! :gwavebw


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aw, I see a little milk belly on one in the front. Congrats.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

milk bellies you say?  










never would have guessed! 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

only 9 left but these are beauties!


----------

